# where can i get...Termites?



## ladyfaile15

anyone know where i can get termites?


need them to fatten up a frog 


jamie


----------



## frogface

Check this out 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/58537-simple-termite-trap.html


----------



## ladyfaile15

thanks for the link ! i would try that but i live smack dab in the middle of the city, no rotting logs/wood here!


jamie


----------



## ladyfaile15

found some thanks guys!


jamie


----------



## Dendroguy

where did you get them?


----------



## illinoisfrogs

contact this guy....I think he's always got some.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sponsor-classifieds/65912-termite-buy-2-get-3-sale.html

The ad is a couple months old, but you can contact him and he will hook you up. The frogs love them.


----------



## Feelin Froggy

If anyone is ever looking again I will be selling them again. I used to have another screen name here 'snooknfrogs". I've been doing it for 15yrs and have perfected the art of the termite. If you're ever in need PM me.


----------



## guro

I would like to buy some termites, do you still sell them?


----------



## r.avalos

Contact member charlesbrooks, he sells termites.


----------



## frogmanchu

Also check with randy. He is in texas and have kings and queens for making your own colony

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bcs TX

frogmanchu said:


> Also check with randy. He is in texas and have kings and queens for making your own colony
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Here is a link to his ad.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...3-termite-colonies-complete-kings-queens.html


----------

